# 60+ new hatchlings



## tandrreptiles (Nov 19, 2008)

Pictures of lots of new hatchlings southern paints,eastern paints, and yellow belly sliders.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2008)

no matter what type they are, hatchling turtles and torts just are so adorable.


----------



## tandrreptiles (Nov 20, 2008)

Your definitly right on that one.


----------

